# Generic HDMI and/or Cat 6 question



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Im finishing my basement...I have my basement totally studded and all my 120v wiring done. Now im trying to decide what netwrok type wiring I need.

I plan to run atleast 5 Cat6 locations. 1 in the projector area, 1 each for 2 TV locations, plus 2 more in random areas. For a total of 5. Is there really a need to run HDMI in-wall if I get OCD with Cat6? Cant I just convert the HD signal from the cat6 outlet to HDMI into the TV making a HDMI wall outlet pointless?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I purchased HDMI wall extenders from Monoprice that use cat5 cable to extend your HDMI. I have had no problems with my length of 30'. They were very reasonably priced and work fine for me. I have found cables from Monoprice in general have been excellent values. Hope this helps you.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I would run HDMI; this is just my 2¢, but it should not cost too much to add one HDMI run, and it will allow you to take advantage of the high-quality video from all of your HD sources. 

It's easy to do as it's a pre-wire, and HDMI allows you to view 1080p and hear lossless audio without conversion. I understand that you can use the Cat6, but *I* would make sure that I have a run of HDMI (v.1.4 if possible) to the main TV/projector to help future-proof your installation. 

Amazon has a 25" HDMI cable for <$18; Parts Express has 56" for <$55. You can probably find them even cheaper as I did a _quick_ search on those sites. FWIW- I just think that the advantages of running an HDMI cable now far outweigh the added cost.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

95silverstallion said:


> Im finishing my basement...I have my basement totally studded and all my 120v wiring done. Now im trying to decide what netwrok type wiring I need.
> 
> I plan to run atleast 5 Cat6 locations. 1 in the projector area, 1 each for 2 TV locations, plus 2 more in random areas. For a total of 5. Is there really a need to run HDMI in-wall if I get OCD with Cat6? Cant I just convert the HD signal from the cat6 outlet to HDMI into the TV making a HDMI wall outlet pointless?
> 
> ...


You can undercable a room. I don't think you can over cable a room. When i installed a projector in my HT i ran cables for every hookup even though i plan on running all my components to the AVR then one HDMI to the projector. For the reasonable price of cables, monoprice, it future proofs anything i want to or will need to hook up. Yes, I ran 3 HDMI 1.4, 1 PC, 1 component cable.:nerd:


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

So you think I should run Cat6 and HDMI to every TV and projector location? I'd rather do it now. I already have a boat load of stuff in My Cart at Monoprice, just waiting for me to click the submit button.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

95silverstallion said:


> So you think I should run Cat6 and HDMI to every TV and projector location? I'd rather do it now. I already have a boat load of stuff in My Cart at Monoprice, just waiting for me to click the submit button.


I would...run the HDMI high speed ethernet cable... It really wont run you that much...and will save you a real headache later if you need it.

P.S. CAll them if you need assistance...they are pretty good, or use the online chat.

Just tell them the length you need and that it has too be ethernet capable, If possible CL2 for the wall. Depending on the length they will adise differant AWG.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool. thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

My general advice is to count what you think you need and double it. That has served me well at least for a while. 

Network connections are easy to multiply - even gigabit switches are inexpensive these days. HDMI can be multiplied for one source easily with a splitter, but runs from a new source or display back to the AVR can be difficult - best to at least have them pulled and behind a wall plate.

By the way, wireless HDMI is hit or miss. I bought one from Best Buy several months ago because I was too lazy at the time to run the cables. It works... sometimes... and usually with a little fiddling.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you going to run your wires in PVC or something similar? The reason I ask is if you ever end up with a bad wire or want to add one you can fish it through.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> You can undercable a room. I don't think you can over cable a room.


+1! It's best to run anything and everything that you may possibly want or need before the sheet-rock is installed. You'd be shocked (maybe) at how many times a customer told me, "I'll never need that" only to call 3 months later wanting the very things he said he'd never want.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

I do plan to run some pvc at the locations where my wall plates will be plus I will have a drop ceiling in the basement so ceiling access will always be there.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> Yes, I ran 3 HDMI 1.4, 1 PC, 1 component cable.:nerd:


What, no S-video? It may make a comeback... NOT


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> What, no S-video? It may make a comeback... NOT


:rofl: I remember when s-video (aka y/c) was the cat's meow! THAT did not last very long! I do NOT miss trying to plug-in those mini DIN plugs in the dark behind a S-VHS player or Direct TV receiver.


----------



## 95silverstallion (Dec 15, 2011)

OK...long story short...I just placed my order at Monoprice and im gonna have cat6 and HDMI everywhere in my basement.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> What, no S-video? It may make a comeback... NOT


:yikes: :rofl:


----------

